# upset!



## lenski (Nov 10, 2004)

hello there everyone!

about three months ago i had tubal surgery, they cut into the ends of both tubes, turning them inside out, which gave me a 30% chance of conceiving and 6 months before the scar tissue grew back and closed them again, 2 weeks ago today i had a period that was light and only lasted 4 days, which is unusual as I'm always 7 and reasonably heavy. i keep crying, my boobs have gone from a c to a d in two weeks and they hurt so much they are really starting to get on my nerves, I've had bad lower back ache for three days and been a little mood swingy. This morning my boobs woke me up at 6.20am, i did a first response test which shows negative. what is going on?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would retest in a couple of days and if still negative and no further bleeding, go and see your GP. I´m not saying it is but you need to rule out an ectopic pregnancy so good to have a check up if you are feeling as bad as you say. If not ectopic then maybe the GP can shed some light on why you are feeling this way. Hope you get some answers soon.

Ruth


----------

